# Iveco Daily- Engine fan not working, what can it be?



## apples017

I have an Iveco Daily that has a Thermo fan which is not working. How I came upon this was the air-conditioner compressor was not cutting in at idle. And because the pressure in the air-conditioning system was getting too high that pressure that switch was not allowing the compressor to pump.

And the reason why the pressure in the AC system was getting so high was because the Thermo fan is not kicking in when the engine was idling. So my question is.

What do I look for to fix the Thermo fan from not working. I assure them that there is some kind of electric solenoid there to engage and disengage the fan. 

But how do I check this for operation, I mean I don't even know where the wires go. Coincidentally I have lost the Central locking it doesn't work with the remote or if you press the button inside the cab, and the air conditioning fan speed selector switch operates erratically. I can have the fan set on say number two and it will on its own accord jump up the fan speed number four and then back to fan speed one and then back up to four and then turn off etc..

I'm thinking is there a common denominator here, may be the AC switch and the Central locking system and the Thermo fan all come back to one particular electrical component or something.

I have no idea I do not have access to a computer to plug it in. 

What can I do, any ideas?

Peter


----------



## Spooky_b329

Hi, I had a similar problem. Follow the link in my signature, the workshop manuals for the Daily are in the technical sections, but you need to register first to view them.

The manuals are very comprehensive and there is a section on the AC and its dedicated ECU.

One of the vans I looked at had AC with a fan that randomly changed speed, I put it down to dodgy electrics. AC did work though.

I spent the last six months manually applying a 12v feed to my fan as when towing a heavy trailer the engine starts to overheat. Replaced the ECU temp sensor to no avail, so I just let it overheat one day to see what happened, just before it hit the red the fan cut in! Obviously likes running hot...


----------



## sideways

Usually the fan switch is in the radiator Two wires for a single speed fan 3 or more for a multi speed fan, Bridging the wires should show weather its the fan or the switch itself. However depending on the age of your van things are not as simple as they once were.
RE the interior fan most fan switces that are multi speed are controlled by a resistor when the resistor fails the fan will only work on full speed, but as far as i know the switch needs to be on full, i dont think it would cause the fan to run at full with the switch in any other position.


----------



## Spooky_b329

In the Iveco Daily it has quite a nice system, sensor is in the thermostat housing below another sensor for the dash gauge, when it gets hot it switches on an electromagnetic clutch which engages the fan. Fan is actually driven by the engine via an aux belt. Nice system as its not wasteful inefficient like a viscous setup, and is suited for heavy duty use unlike an electric fan.

I checked the fan itself by unplugging the connector to the electro clutch and applying 12v (actually I used a 9v battery!) you should get a nice loud click. If the engine is running, the fan will spin up.


----------

